# Short term rental



## Pearse family (May 22, 2021)

Hi,
My husband & I are thinking of moving to Spain. We have been to Spain on holidays on many occasions. We want to rent before we buy but initially we want a 3 month tenancy furnished or alternatively 6 Months, if we are not able to get a rental for the shorter period. We don't want to go through the holiday rental agencies as obviously they will be very expensive.

Can anyone advise us on local based estate agents whom deal with short term rental, preferably in the ex pat community?

We are looking in the Malaga area, Mijas, Benhavissa, Marbella, Estepona.

Many thanks.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Assuming you meet the visa requirements or hold an EU passport take a look on airbnb. You can rent one bedroom apartments in Malaga (or anywhere else) from about £600 a month.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Have you made enquiries about the visa that you may require to enter Spain to gain residency? 

You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. 

Steve


----------



## Pearse family (May 22, 2021)

Max Rigger said:


> Assuming you meet the visa requirements or hold an EU passport take a look on airbnb. You can rent one bedroom apartments in Malaga (or anywhere else) from about £600 a month.


Thanks, we have looked on airbnb but the rentals are very expensive per month, far more than £600 per month. We would be happy finding something for that but all the websites including Airbnb cater for holiday makers.


----------



## Pearse family (May 22, 2021)

tebo53 said:


> Have you made enquiries about the visa that you may require to enter Spain to gain residency?
> 
> You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements.
> 
> Steve


We will only be staying for around 3 months as we have too return due to family. However, we would still consider a 6 month contract. All the properties listed are for holiday rentals and as such the prices per month are sky high. That's why were are trying to find accommodation through the ex pat community who may know reputable agencies where we can rent at local rates.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

A furnished apartment for any length of time is aimed at a) students/ people away from home whilst working and probably going home at weekends or b) holiday makers. 3 months is regarded as an extended holiday.

3 months in Spain is bound to include some fiesta or other to which people flock for a short time, hence high charges. Most holiday complexes will, however, negotiate a discounted rate for long stayers.

As an individual I own a flat which I could rent out if I had the appropriate license but would be reluctant to do so because I would then have to lay off my local staff who do the turnover cleaning (could I get them back, when you had gone?) and also because all of my furnishings etc would get lots of wear and tear more quickly than I had planned, and for less return than I had hoped.
AirBnB really could be your best option.


----------

